

Google: Android wallpaper apps were not security threats - drtse4
http://blogs.computerworld.com/16666/google_android_wallpaper_apps

======
drtse4
Also check the post on Tim Bray's blog:
[http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2010/08/04/Security-R...](http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2010/08/04/Security-
Reportage)

